#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  If you had gods power....

## Harlock

i am watching bruce almighty and a question popped into my head, what would you do with all of a gods power. the only rules are you can never tell anyone about your powers. and you cant interrupt someones free will they have to make their own choices by themselves, you can influence them though. so what would you do. you have three days with these powers.

----------


## Lady Dunsany

So that means I can not zap someone out of existence if they are hurting an animal? I would go to Washington and speak in all the politician's ear to give every one free housing and a stipend every month. I would try to speak to the masses to finally make peace with each other so no more war. My last day would be spent making sure that all the animals were taken care of humanely, and if none of this worked, then I would go and zap all the one's that would not listen off the face of the earth and put them on the moon.

----------


## Grahf

To the general population? Nothing. It's not a god's responsibility to fix humanity's problems. I'd probably use my newfound abilities to complete various disease cures and, let's say, intellectual curiousities I've had in the field of Gene Therapy.

Then maybe I'd make an island somewhere and see what would happen if I started a small human society from scratch and guided it myself.

----------


## Odin

so I am God for three days huh 

well the first thing I would do is give myself unlimited days of power !!!!

----------

